# sad times



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

If any can say a few prayers and maybe some send some positive thoughts this way for my wife, I thank you.

She lost her father last night due to Alzheimers. He was like her best friend. They were so close. This disease, in the matter of only a few short years has now taken him away from her. As much as she thought she was prepared for this, she wasn’t.

So if you guys could just say a prayer for her, I would much appreciate it.
Perhaps if she see’s some positive energy coming her way, it just may help her get through this hurting time.

Thanks guys


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of her loss (and yours). I've not yet lost a parent, so I can only imagine the pain and sadness it must cause, even when you think you're prepared for it.

You have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My prayers go out to you, your wife and family. You can never be prepared to lose someone you love, even if you have advance knowledge of it happening. My heart goes out to her for her pain. Sometimes it's the little things you've forgotten about, that you will remember at odd times, the will bring you so much pain. Stay close to her and you will be a comfort to her.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

My prayers and good thoughts have already gone out for you and your wife...Hang in, it won't take long for her to remember all the good things and get past the sadness.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers coming to your wife and you. Soon the good memories will help balance out the feelings of loss. Hang in there, and focus on the family that's still around and always tell them you love them everyday.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My condolences to you and wife (and her family). Lost friends and family will always live on in our memories.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Im going to be sure to share this with her.
Thanks for keeping us in your prayers and all the kind words. It means a lot.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss there scareshack.. Your family will be in our thoughts and positive energies to you..


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sending good thoughts your way. Let her know that her extended "family" here has you all in mind.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm very sorry J. My condolences to your wife and your family.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. Best wishes.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey john , sorry to hear this , my condolences to your wife & family


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I pmed you on another forum, but I just want you and your wife to know that friends are never far away to share the pain.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Condolences prayers and good thoughts coming your way


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you and your wife and family. I lost my Dad five years ago, we were also very close. It does get better as time goes on.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Condolences to you and your wife and family,


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss; my prayers are with your wife and yourself.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im really sorry to hear about that

my condolences to you and your wife


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My condolences to you and your wife J..


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Good stuff on it's way - I can totally relate as I lost my father to cancer almost year ago. Chin up and carry on the memories, traditions, and legacy.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

My wife just had the chance to sit here and read all the condolences you all expressed to us..
As tears came to her eyes, she said "please thank everyone for me".
So thank you everyone for keeping us close by in this time of sadness.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi there. My partner lost his father at this time 2 years ago. I'm sending good vibes to your wife, hoping she can find solace. I'm also sending you a big hug, because I know what it's like to watch your partner go through this, and the helpless state of wanting to make it better. Here's wishing both of you strength and comfort.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that. Been a few weeks since I have spoken to you. I lost my mom about two years ago, so take it from me it gets better. tell her that.

from the monkeylover!


----------

